
The lost tunnels of Liverpool - williamhpark
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150902-the-lost-tunnels-of-liverpool
======
concerto
Parts of them are open to visitors. Well worth a visit.

[http://www.williamsontunnels.co.uk/](http://www.williamsontunnels.co.uk/)

------
barking
I am pretty certain I've heard Williamson referred to as the 'mole' of edge
hill rather than the 'king' as this story says

~~~
smcl
GoogleFight would overwhelmingly tend to agree with you:
[http://www.googlefight.com/%22king+of+edge+hill%22-vs-%22mol...](http://www.googlefight.com/%22king+of+edge+hill%22-vs-%22mole+of+edge+hill%22.php)

:)

~~~
barking
I feel validated!

------
arethuza
Alexei Sayle mentioned these tunnels in his autobiography "Stalin Ate My
Homework" \- I wasn't sure he was being completely serious.

[NB I strongly recommend the audio version of the book as Alexei narrates it]

------
anEasternGoat
Well that is some H.P. Lovecraft material right there...

~~~
soylentcola
My thoughts as well. Let's hope they don't finish excavating the tunnels and
accidentally walk the path in the wrong pattern. Who knows what hidden realm
you'd end up in.

------
4bpp
This reminds me of a story I saw a while back about people apparently becoming
obsessed with tunnel-digging for its own sake. I can't seem to be able to dig
up the story itself, but
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burro_Schmidt_Tunnel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burro_Schmidt_Tunnel)
was one of the cases mentioned in it.

~~~
thornofmight
This sounds fascinating. If you or anybody else can find the article please
post it!

~~~
contingencies
related: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/a-final-look-at-dcs-
tunn...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/a-final-look-at-dcs-tunnel-
digging-bug-man/2012/11/07/a43a6744-27ba-11e2-9972-71bf64ea091c_story.html)

